# Problem with installation



## amaze646 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello

On my server I run CentOS 5.2 and I would like to change linux with FreeBSD 8.0. I downloaded freebsd and record it on CD. Steps of installation: I chose Standard instlation -> then I chose option A (all disk for freebsd and I set it as bootable - press C) -> then I chose Standard for boot manager -> in next step I chose A (auto defaults) -> then message occurs if I want to continiue and I press OK. And then I get ERROR: Unable to write data to disk ad0.
Can someone please help me. What could be a problem.

Tnx in addvance, Igor


----------



## SirDice (Apr 2, 2010)

Remove the old partitions/slices first.


----------



## amaze646 (Apr 3, 2010)

SirDice tnx for reply. I tried to do that too. I formated disk, and tried again, the same steps and I still get ERROR: Unable to write data to disk ad0.


----------



## amaze646 (Apr 6, 2010)

Today I tried to use another disk and I get the same error. I deleted all previous partitions, and create new partition. I selected option to use all disk space for freebsd.


----------



## z662 (Apr 6, 2010)

Do you have multiple disks on the machine you are trying to install too?  When you tried to format the disk did it actually wipe the disk or error out before the slices were created?


----------



## bsdmonk (Apr 7, 2010)

amaze646 said:
			
		

> then I chose option A (all disk for freebsd and I set it as bootable - press C



Hi,
assuming you are at this step at the FDISK screen and referring to the handbook you only need to chose A and confirm that with Q.



			
				amaze646 said:
			
		

> in next step I chose A (auto defaults) -> then message occurs if I want to continiue and I press OK.



Assuming you are now at the DISKLABEL screen and referring to the handbook you need to press A and confirm that with Q, if you want to use the configuration, that DISKLABEL has advised. 


Best regards,
bsdmonk


----------



## bsdmonk (Apr 7, 2010)

Check this out if you want to learn more:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/install-steps.html


----------



## amaze646 (Apr 7, 2010)

@bsdmonk: thank you for your anwsers. Yes I do all by a handbook. I tried all other options too, but it dosnt work.


----------



## User23 (May 4, 2010)

amaze646 said:
			
		

> @bsdmonk: thank you for your anwsers. Yes I do all by a handbook. I tried all other options too, but it dosnt work.



Do you have "boot sector protection" (or called similar) enabled in your BIOS? Disable and try again.


----------



## redchard (May 9, 2010)

What kind of optical (cd) drive are you using?

Are you able to use the ftp-install option (instead of from disk)?

Sometimes this is a better option when your cd drive has DMA issues.


----------



## sasha (May 10, 2010)

There are more information about errors on the second terminal (press Alt-F2 after error; to return to main installation menu press Alt-F1). Maybe it will be helpful.


----------

